# Question about visa for Singpaore



## vincentj (Jun 20, 2010)

Hello,

I am a Canadian with a US visa, and was married previously to a Singapore citizen. We have been divorced for 10 years. Does anyone know if the fact that I was married to a citizen previously helps in any way in obtaining a visa or work permit for Singapore? 



Thanks!!


----------

